# Spec V drystart project



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*FluvalV5 Dry start: Plan drwg. and tank picture*

Mistake


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*FluvalV5 Dry start: Plan drwg. and tank picture*

Here is an image of my tank and a sketch I've attached














with a few questions as to plantings.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

12/9
Started dry DSM
Three nice stones and Mopani driftwood. Put in 10 lbs.+ of Carib eco complete and positioned decorations. Tried to start small crypt and an anubia on the mopani wood without tying in place. We’ll see if they take hold.
Planted:
Cyyptocoryne wendtii “green” 
Eleocharis parvula “Dwarf Hairgrass
Anubias barteri var. nana Anubias nana
Here are two pictures:

















Bump: /Users/Robert/Desktop/IMG_1791.JPG
/Users/Robert/Desktop/IMG_1793.JPG

Bump:


rodahl said:


> 12/9
> Started dry DSM
> Three nice stones and Mopani driftwood. Put in 10 lbs.+ of Carib eco complete and positioned decorations. Tried to start small crypt and an anubia on the mopani wood without tying in place. We’ll see if they take hold.
> Planted:
> ...


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*dry start*

hope images transferred this time.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*BetterDSM startup image*

Better DSM startup image.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Will definitely be following along on this journey!


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*DSM day2*

Welcome aboard! Today received a
BeamsWork 14-17 in. LED lamp
1500 lumen
.5 watt x 33
1000K x 30
Actinic 460nm. x 3
also visited my LFS and picked up some Monte Carlo to add to my dry start.

Picture:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Day 3*

Removed some tiny fronds of Fissidens from my Fluvial Flora tank and laid them out on the Mopani wood to see if they would attach. I like the brighter light of my new LED lamp. I have no idea how many PAR it's rated, just the info off the box I mentioned in an earlier post.
Left cover off for 30–45 min. to add CO2. then misted and recovered.
day3 image attached:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Day 4 w/ a question*

Humidity good in tank. Lifted the saran wrap and misted everything. How often do I need to open the tank to keep CO2 levels high enough for good growth?

Todays pictures showing the humidity. Everything is just dripping.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Humidity*

12/12:Have lifted a small corner of the saran wrap to allow for gas exchange. Will check from time to time to see if humidity maintains almost a much as when closed. I judge it by seeing if the small bits of moss on the log and rock are still wet.


----------



## MountainPool (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice mopani! Like the overhang, good place for critters to hang out and feel safe, while still visible. Good luck!
Subd'


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Day 5 with more questions*

Nothing much today. I misted with Exel dilution and replaced the saran wrap completely and sealed it. I watched a Utube presentation on a Dutch grower and saw that they dry start a lot of their aquatics. Many that I thought you couldn't. They keep the plants feet in the water in a mist environment. I hope that my wet substrate will work as well. I have not filled with water to the substrate level, Carib substrate had water in it. Hoping that maintaining the maximum humidity that I can will be enough to get these little guys to root at a descent pace (never fast enough!). Am going to post some questions on main page as I don't seem to get replies here (no offense).
Want to try and get a Java fern start to attach to wood and 
rock. Anyway, here is today's image, plants looking healthy:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Day 6*

Well, went to Petco yesterday and picked up some Java moss and Java fern. Separated some fern rhizomes single and multiple and set them on wood and rock. Old shaky hands can't tie them to these decorations, so will hope they take hold by the time dry start is ready to flood (2 mo.?) Also got a "wreath" of moss, which I am pulling pieces off and again lying on rock and wood. I think humidity is as close to 100% as I can get it. Surrounding room temp is 72º and sides of tank, as you can see, are dripping. Water still not up to level of Carib substrata but everything fully moist. All looks pretty healthy so far. Would like to get some pennywort (rotundifolia) to add as well, then, that should do it for dry start plants. With the humidity so high, I wonder if I should leave saran wrap fully covering the tank.
Here is a picture of the installation this morning.


----------



## Fabulous Jack (Dec 12, 2014)

Do you plan on running co2 when you fill it with water?


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, but am deciding what type of system. I have a mini Fluval pressurised CO2 that supplies my Fluval flora. The tanks are not next to each other and I would have to run a CO2 line under the rug about ten feet were I to join them together on a same, but bigger, system.


----------



## Fabulous Jack (Dec 12, 2014)

That would mean they would be getting the same bubbles per second. Are the tanks the same size?


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Day7*

Lifted the saran wrap and observed a small amount of drying even with the sides dripping wet, so misted once more and am thinking of trying some _Hydrocotyle sibthorpoides_ that would probably be the last of my plantings until I fill her up! Also noticed that water is now very close to level of the substrate.
Here's a photo:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*bubble question*



Fabulous Jack said:


> That would mean they would be getting the same bubbles per second. Are the tanks the same size?


No, the Spec is a 5 gal., while the Flora is a 7.9 gal.. At this point I don't know how much CO2 I'm putting in because the Flora has, no bubble counter, but a double upside-down bell to catch the CO2 from the cartridge. Guess the water pressure on the gas helps it to dissolve. I just try to keep the bells with plenty of gas during daylight. I wonder if the same amount of bubbles would serve both OK? Just don't know how critical.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Day 8*

Picked up two sprigs of _Hydrocotyle tripartita_ to see if they will also dry start. Removed condensation from front of the tank to get a clear image. All looks pretty healthy at this point. Think from now on I will just mist daily with a dilute solution of Excel and WAIT! ...a difficult thing for me to do. In my other tank, a Fluval flora which I started up two months ago knowing nothing about planted tanks, I have a minor algae problem, so added three zebra _Nerite_ snails and two good sized Amano shrimp, hoping they would attack the algae. We'll see...
Here's the picture of the dry start Spec V on day 8:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Have not made up my mind yet. Worried about to much growth. I think I over planted in my enthusiasm for plant variety.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Day10*

Just keeping up the humidity and 13 hr. days. Have to mist each day as the larger fern fronds begin to dry and droop.
Here are images from top and side today.


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking good. That's a neat bit of wood.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you Java Jive


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Day 11*

Been working on hair algae removal in Fluval Flora tank. Along with the algae came tiny moss fronds from the _Fissidens fontanus_ which I have placed on wood and rock in the SpecV. I hope that it will grow there. Should if it can stay moist. Been thinking about background planting area, which is rather narrow. Any advice? Like to have something that will take the current from the pump, which exits at upper left far corner of the photo and has places of shrimp to hide. What about hornwort or _Macaya_ ?

Here's a picture I took through the side after I squeegeed the water drops off:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*Day 21*

Plants getting established. Have added some more as time passed. Here's the present list:
Cyyptocoryne wendtii “green” 
Eleocharis parvula “Dwarf Hairgrass
Anubias barteri var. nana Anubias nana
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Microsorum pteropus ‘Windelov’ Lace Java Fern
Micranthemum umbrosum “Monte Carlo”
Ceratopteris thalictroides Water Sprite 
Fissidens fontanus: Phoenix Moss
_also purchased some water sprite, Ceratopteris thalictroides, which I am starting to grow in a side container w/ 12hr. of light _


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

You have a pretty neat little project going here. Keep up the good work, can't wait to see the results!


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's a view this morning after I cleaned condensation off the glass. Getting rather anxious about adding water. Still maintaining the actions of a more patient person.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16000519028/


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Just pulled out some hair grass and created a black sand beach with some Carib Sea Moon Sand. Getting awfully anxious to add water! Trouble with my image server, will post picture later.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Created a black sand beach with Carib sand, like beaches I've seen in the South Pacific (only not quite as big). Getting very impatient to add water. Some of the monte carlo is looking a bit tacky. Still haven't made final decision on background plants. Any suggestions? Preferably one that is easy care (does not get messy) and looks good flowing right to left maybe dwarf val, bacopa c., dwarf sword, or perhaps Myriophyllum pinnatum.
Here it is with the beach.:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15568152783/

Comments?


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Tank not shown


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Here is the tank at 32 days. Decided to fill and as I was the lights went out. The Mesanthemum and crypts were beginning to show some yellowing and I didn't want to exacerbate the situation. Here are some final DSM images:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

*At the edge of the forest*

OK, here's the first image the SpecV 32 day dry start after flooding. Reminds me of the forest's edge:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

OK here's the first image after flooding


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

As you can see, I've added a few cabombas to fill in the background (took two out after this image). Added a nerite snail to work on the algae. Thought I'd go to the LFS and get a couple of otos to help him/her.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Started up DIY CO2 on Tuesday took a couple of days to start really producing, but most plants perling nicely. Both otos doing well after three days in the tank. Will check water chemistry tomorrow.


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

That's an awesome tank man! I like the DSM but I am way too impatient for it lol Looks like everything took root well


----------



## tommy d (Jan 6, 2015)

rodahl said:


> Been working on hair algae removal in Fluval Flora tank.


How many hours a day are the lights on?


----------



## vesparados150 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sweet tank!..im currently dry starting myself..my fear is mainly Mold..i had bad experience with in the past and now decided to not fully seal it. Im curious actly, did you had any mold or some sort of spidey web? I see that u fully sealed it and maintained water level below gravel..other than that, I'm interested to konw what are other problems that u had during dsm?


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

tommyd: 10 hrs.

Thank you vesparados150. I saw some slight small molds, but no problems. I did notice at about the 20 some day mark, yellowing of some leaves on the micranthimum and the crypts. As it progressed, I decided to fill the tank at 32 days. I lifted the seal to allow CO2 exchange and misted almost every day. Have now added some ludwegia I pruned from my other tank and am now using DYI CO2.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Yesterday put in 5 Neon Cherries. Can you guess the sex of each? I can't yet.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

rodahl said:


> tommyd: 10 hrs.
> 
> Thank you vesparados150. I saw some slight small molds, but no problems. I did notice at about the 20 some day mark, yellowing of some leaves on the micranthimum and the crypts. As it progressed, I decided to fill the tank at 32 days. I lifted the seal to allow CO2 exchange and misted almost every day. Have now added some ludwegia I pruned from my other tank and am now using DYI CO2.


Ten hours? That's a REALLY long photocycle. I'd cut that to 8 before you start to get algae, unless you know some specific reason why this tank is an exception.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you kman, I'll take that into consideration when I start my next tank. I do have an algae skirmish underway. I have found that a test tube brush works better than a toothbrush, easier to twirl and will get some shorter GHA.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Nothing beats a razor blade for cleaning off the glass. I've tried them all (including plastic "blades").


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

I think the mistakes I made in dry starting were primarily too long photo periods and a few times too high water levels/over misting. My present Flora tank has been Excel treated with a SLAM initiation and dosing for a month or so and any GHA is very minor now.

Well, I went wild while the wife was away and am going to start a new setup with a Fluval Flora tank, Aquaclear HOB filter, ADA Amazon substrate, and a Fluvial nano tile LED. Going to give the ADA plenty of time to cycle with big water changes (using treated tap water which is pH 8) before adding plants, on to R/O water, then more time to mature/cycle before adding micro fish, and finally shrimp. Also going to try planting the filter chamber with a few emergent plants like penny wort (any suggestions for interesting looking aquatics and emergents?). Don't know what kind of CO2 system yet. Probably start with DYI and ceramic diffuser
Here's an image of the setup. What do you think? Comments welcome from all (you too X3NiTH) :
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15762556173/


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's the SpecV which had a BAD GHA algae problem after a three day blackout. Algae now hs lower hand instead of upper: Clouding is caused by little CO2 bubbles.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice tank!


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

nice growth and awesome tank


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Interesting thought with the diluted Excel. That may help keep out the unwanted mold growth as direct application of it was used to treat some algae outbreaks. I wonder if it has a slight fungicide/algaecide effect. Anyhow, nice tank. Good luck with the grow out.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you JimmyYahoo


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you reefcorgi


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey! I have a handful of these plants that I took out of my tank today. Let me know if you want them since we're neighbors!










Terrible picture but they are bright green, healthy, and algae free.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

PMed you my number


----------



## wrenn420 (May 22, 2014)

Nice job, and good growth from dry start method.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you wrenn420


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's an image of the SpecV grown out with berried female neon cherries and spry.









...and here are some spry


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, just gave the tank a full haircut. Very hard with trembling hands.


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

Gave the SpecV a nice trim today:


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

This time trimmed down the crypts:


----------

